# Getting a 350Z have a question



## LostSoul (Jun 2, 2009)

I decided to buy this car to mod. Was wondering what year/model is "best" for lack of a better word for modding. Also how would I go about learning about mods/tuning etc.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

It's a 350, they're all good for modding.


----------

